# Lake Fork River



## Surfer (May 1, 2008)

I am evaluating buying a recreational lot on the Lake Fork River near Altamont. I am not a fisherman yet but hope to be and will have guests that are. I though that I would consult the experts before I fork out the $$$. What kind of fishery is the Lake Fork River? (poor, fair, good, excellent, etc) and what kinds of fish could I expect? Is it appropriate for Fly-fishing? The current owner says that there is a small pond that he has planted in the past and I don't know if that means that the river had poor fishing or what. Perhaps it was to supplement the river for kids or something. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Surfer said:


> I am evaluating buying a recreational lot on the Lake Fork River near Altamont. I am not a fisherman yet but hope to be and will have guests that are. I though that I would consult the experts before I fork out the $$$. What kind of fishery is the Lake Fork River? (poor, fair, good, excellent, etc) and what kinds of fish could I expect? Is it appropriate for Fly-fishing? *The current owner says that there is a small pond *that he has planted in the past and I don't know if that means that the river had poor fishing or what. Perhaps it was to supplement the river for kids or something. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


What do you mean the current owner? Lake Fork right now is kind of a trickle, not a lot of water running through yet, still not thawed out up above...

What area are you interested in?


----------



## Surfer (May 1, 2008)

The current owner is the guy selling the parcel. I'm interested in the stretch from where the river crosses highway 87 west of Altamont, south 2-3 miles. This may not be the right time to fish it, but what I'm interested in knowing is if there are times and/or seasons where there are fish, and what kind, how good, etc. I'm just 'fishing' for an independent view of the fishery...

Thanks


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

This is the river last Saturday above Altamont...The run-off has not quite started here yet. After the run-off, usually in July is alway's a good time to go after the browns, brooks, cutts and rainbow..  

I believe on most of the river you can use Flies, baits or spinner's. You actually might find some good 'hole's' right now, I didn't look too hard, I was look'in for other stuff.


----------



## Surfer (May 1, 2008)

I see what you mean by a trickle.... But it also sounds like there is a good variety of fish and worth spending some time there in the right season...

Thanks for your input.... and the picture!


----------



## Surfer (May 1, 2008)

I am not too familiar with fishing the Uinta Basin. I know Flaming Gorge is good, and I hear about the Green below the Dam. What other places would you recommend for day trips if I were based in Altamont on weekends in the summer? Is there plenty of variety to keep a learning fisherman interested and challenged? Perhaps lakes or reservoirs when the rivers are low or high with runnoff>


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

pm on the way Surfer...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh sure .45, now you're probably taking him to your secret spot. While fixed blade justs sits quiet, and waits for his invitation.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Surfer said:


> I am not too familiar with fishing the Uinta Basin. I know Flaming Gorge is good, and I hear about the Green below the Dam. What other places would you recommend for day trips if I were based in Altamont on weekends in the summer? Is there plenty of variety to keep a learning fisherman interested and challenged? Perhaps lakes or reservoirs when the rivers are low or high with runnoff>


The short answer is YES. Within daytrip range of Altamont there are endless fishing possibilities for both trout and warmwater species in still and moving water.


----------

